# Demande - modifier les icones du Dock



## mike88000 (24 Juillet 2010)

Je viens à vous car j'ai un gros point d'interogation. Je souhaite modifier les icones du dock (safari par exemple) j'ai ouvert la nouvelle icone ainsi que l'icone du dock (infos sur safari). J'ai fais cmd+a et cmd+c sur la nouvelle icone et ensuite j'ai ouvert avec le finder l'ancienne icone du dock, j'ai cliké sur la petite icone en haut à gauche et j'ai fait cmd+v, le souci est que l'icone à bien été modifiée dans les infos mais quand je redémarre le mac, l'icone du dock reste la même.

Je précise que j'ai beaucoup de mal sur mac (je viens de Windows).

merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2010)

Il y a une section entièrement dédiée à la customisation.

Tu devrai jeter un coup d'oeil ici, par exemple :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/comment-changer-un-icone-189369.html
Le message #16, en particulier.

En gros, la méthode traditionnelle du cmd+c/cmd+v ne marche plus avec certaines applications Apple.
Il faut mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis.


----------



## mike88000 (24 Juillet 2010)

J'ai été voir oui, mais j'y arrive pas, pour info j'ai candybar, si sa peut aider, j'ai cherché un tuto sur google mais sans réponses.


----------



## bokeh (24 Juillet 2010)

Sans doute un pb de cache system. Le + simple, aprés avoir changer l'icone avec candybar, tu redémarre le mac...


----------



## mike88000 (24 Juillet 2010)

j'ai essayé mais sa n'a pas marché de suite, et là, d'un coup (je ne sais pas pourquoi), sa a fonctionné, j'ai modifié l'icone safari. j'essays avec une autre mais il ne prend pas.

C'est quoi le cache system ?


----------



## bokeh (24 Juillet 2010)

Les icônes du dock, comme d'autres données du reste, sont stockées en mémoire, donc même si tu change l'icône de l'application avec Candybar, ça n'est pas forcément répercuté immédiatement dans le dock - même en redémarrant le dock comme le demande candybar.
Il faut donc effacer les caches system avec des utilitaires genre MainMenu ou Onyx - mais qui vont te demander de redémarrer l'ordinateur de toute façon.
Tu peux aussi sortir l'application du dock (tu cliques dessus et tu la lâche en dehors du dock) puis tu la remet dans le dock à partir du dossier application ce qui aura pour effet d'actualiser l'icône.
Ceci dit, il y a certains cas où ça ne marche pas, par exemple pour les prefs système si mes souvenirs sont bons...
D'après mon expérience, le plus simple consiste à redémarrer le mac, je ne me souviens plus si quitter la session et se reloguer suffit à updater les icônes ?...


----------



## Fìx (28 Juillet 2010)

Pour les applications Apple, depuis Snow Léopard, la technique ultime est là >>> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html

Sinon, les techniques classiques sont là >> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-alternative-au-changement-dicone-classique-325291.html

À part ça, tu connais donc déjà Candybar qui est efficace dans beaucoup de situations... mais apparemment pas toutes si j't'écoute!


----------

